# Pouch cutting die.



## bcuyle (Apr 16, 2018)

I have been trying to find a pouch cutting die, I found one on the Chinese site but for some reason they don't like to take Visa as payment. I found this vendor on Amazon and purchased a die.

https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B072KH2MXQ/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o05_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

by leathersy. I ordered a 50mm x 16mm pouch, the grand total was 35 dollars. It is made somewhere in Shanghai China but took less than 2 weeks to deliver to Texas. I like it so much, I ordered another one.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Thats pretty cool, whats the process of using one? Im still just using sharp scissors and and leather punch lol.

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## bcuyle (Apr 16, 2018)

I use several layers of thick non corrugated cardboard stock that I get from work (trash) as a backer for the leather. I use my workbench vise so I tape the cardboard together basically making a soft board thicker than the knife edge on the die. Then tape the leather to the cardboard and press away, put it in the vise and press away. I can make 10 pouches in a couple of minutes.

Some people use a rubber mallet and lay the leather on a soft board but I think the vise, or a press if you have one will lend itself to longer life for the die.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Looks and sounds like a sweet setup.

The pouches look great!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

How much did it cost ?


----------



## stevekt (Jul 3, 2012)

That is a very nice cutter. GZK has a steel plate on the bottom to prevent the blades from pushing through the bottom of the wood base. I do like how the Amazon hole punches are empty. GZK has springs that pop the leather dot out of the cutting tube but the springs are too strong and it makes it difficult to get a clean cut.


----------



## bcuyle (Apr 16, 2018)

treefork said:


> How much did it cost ?


35 dollars with shipping


----------



## bcuyle (Apr 16, 2018)

stevekt said:


> That is a very nice cutter. GZK has a steel plate on the bottom to prevent the blades from pushing through the bottom of the wood base. I do like how the Amazon hole punches are empty. GZK has springs that pop the leather dot out of the cutting tube but the springs are too strong and it makes it difficult to get a clean cut.


Thats why I use the vise, the steel jaw of the vise prevents any blade movement


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Cool! Thanks for sharing.


----------

